# Shooting just before the peak of your jump?



## elijahsoneli (Apr 21, 2014)

When I watch professionals or even good high school olayers everyone always seems to jump, wait a bit, then shoot just before the peak of their jump. I have also read this a number of times on shooting form articles. I would say I have a good form in terms like releasing the ball and stuff, but the one thing I cant seem to do is shoot just before the peak. I always shoot while jumping so that the ball releases as soon as I jump. If I try to wait just before the peak, I seem to lose all my power and the ball only goes a few feet. How do you release just before the peak? Do I just havr to keep practicing because I can barely do this from like 3 feet away rrom the hoop and make it... thanks!


----------

